# keine Windows 7 Teiber für Speedlink Medusa 5.1 Mobile Edition USB



## Werrari (20. August 2009)

*keine Windows 7 Teiber für Speedlink Medusa 5.1 Mobile Edition USB*

Hallo,
hab mich an den Suppo5.1 Mobile Edition USB Headset zu bekommen, Leider habe ich folgende Antwort erhalten:"Der Vista Treiber funktioniert nicht unter Windows 7. Wir arbeiten zur Zeit an neuen Treibern, ob wir die Markt reif bekommen können wir zur Zeit noch nicht sagen."​so ein 

Hat  schon jemand das Headset unter Windows 7 irgendwie zum laufen gebracht?


----------



## Overlocked (22. August 2009)

*AW: keine Windows 7 Teiber für Speedlink Medusa 5.1 Mobile Edition USB*

Weißt du dass es nicht funktioniert, die meisten funktionieren ja auch ohne...


----------



## Werrari (23. August 2009)

*AW: keine Windows 7 Teiber für Speedlink Medusa 5.1 Mobile Edition USB*

Ausprobiert habe ich es noch nicht. Aber wenn ich mir Windows 7 kaufe und installiere, dann möchte ich mir einfach sicher sein, dass das Headset auch funktioniert. Extra für das Headset Vista parallel installiert zu haben finde ich zu umständlich, deswegen die Frage ob es schon jemand versucht hat.


----------



## Overlocked (24. August 2009)

*AW: keine Windows 7 Teiber für Speedlink Medusa 5.1 Mobile Edition USB*

Anscheinend nicht, frag doch aber bei der Firma nach^^ Außerdem, wenn es einen Treiber gäbe heißt das noch lange nicht, dass es funktioniert^^


----------



## Werrari (31. August 2009)

*AW: keine Windows 7 Teiber für Speedlink Medusa 5.1 Mobile Edition USB*

So Leute ich habe mir das neue Windows 7 Professional als 64 Bit Version gekauft und installiert und kann sagen, dass das Speedlink Medusa 5.1 Mobile Edition USB ohne extra Treiber funktioniert! Einfach anschließen und einschalten, Windows 7 sucht kurz bei Windows Update und installiert die nötigen Treiber ganz von alleine. Ein Neustart und man kann die Lautsprecher sowie das Mikrofon einfach bei den Wiedergabegeräten konfigurieren. Funktioniert super einfach.


----------



## utacat (31. August 2009)

*AW: keine Windows 7 Teiber für Speedlink Medusa 5.1 Mobile Edition USB*

Wo bitte gibts das denn schon zu kaufen?

Gruß utacat


----------



## Werrari (1. September 2009)

*AW: keine Windows 7 Teiber für Speedlink Medusa 5.1 Mobile Edition USB*

Bei MSDN Academic Alliance kann man Windows 7 Professional als 64 Bit oder 32 Bit Version bestellen. Vorraussetztung ist, dass Du an einer bei MSDN eingetragenen Hochschule studierst oder arbeitest.

Das Headset klingt und funktioniert jetzt sogar besser als mit den Vistatreibern unter Vista. Echt Top. Ich liebe Windows 7.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (1. September 2009)

*AW: keine Windows 7 Teiber für Speedlink Medusa 5.1 Mobile Edition USB*



> Bei MSDN Academic Alliance kann man Windows 7 Professional als 64 Bit oder 32 Bit Version bestellen



bekommt man die Software bei MSDNAA nicht kostenlos?   Das ist doch der Sinn hinter der Geschichte...


----------



## Werrari (1. September 2009)

*AW: keine Windows 7 Teiber für Speedlink Medusa 5.1 Mobile Edition USB*



> bekommt man die Software bei MSDNAA nicht kostenlos?



Das ist richtig, man wählt die gewünschten Produkte aus und lädt sie in den Warenkorb, um sie dann später zu bezahlen. Und unter den genannten Vorraussetzungen ist der Betrag dann 0 €. Ich hab mal für die die es interessiert einen Screenshot gemacht und hochgeladen.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (1. September 2009)

*AW: keine Windows 7 Teiber für Speedlink Medusa 5.1 Mobile Edition USB*

alles klar, vielen dank für die Aufklärung


----------



## El Ron de Cuba (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: keine Windows 7 Teiber für Speedlink Medusa 5.1 Mobile Edition USB*

Hallo allerseits

Ich mach mal den spielverderber und komme back 2 topic 

Habe das medusa 5.1 auch schon seit langem und es lief bisher auf allen OS´ die ich installiert hatte. 

So und jetzt aufgepasst, hab seit ca 3 wochen ein neues notebook, (hp Compaq 615) Windows7 64-bit draufgepackt, (war zuvor freedos drauf) ALLE treiber wurden von Windows selbst installiert und das ding lief tadellos. 

Habe gestern zum ersten mal mein medusa angeschlossen und zu meinem entsetzen knirschte und knackte alles wie verrückt. Also direkt auf die seite von speedlink den 64bit-vista-treiber besorgt, installiert, aber immernoch das gleiche. Es ist sogar so das wenn ich auf das speedlink zeichen (konfiguration) in der taskleiste klicke, sich mein ganzes system aufhängt.

Ich hab schon versucht alle treiber zu de und wieder zu installieren (auch alles andere an audiohardware) nichts hat geholfen, immer das gleiche.

Und jetzt der Hammer, wenn ich das micro vom medusa zum standardaufnahmegerät mache UND die Windowseigene Soundeinstellung öffne und geöffnet lasse, läuft alles wie geschmiert!!! Mache ich das panel für die soundoptionen zu fängt sofort wieder das knirschen an...


Kann mir das vielleicht jemand erklären???

Vielen Dank schonmal.


----------



## coolspot3468202 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: keine Windows 7 Teiber für Speedlink Medusa 5.1 Mobile Edition USB*

Is nur fast richtig weil die treiber von windows sind nur für stereo und und das 5.1 mobile is wie gesagt 5.1 das geht bei 7 nicht 
als man kann die halt nicht auf 5.1 umstellen


----------

